# Bravingtons Wetrista, Opening?



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

I just got this gold, working vintage Bravingtons Wetrista, but can't see how to get the back off. I have not seen this type of fixing before. Do the catches roll back?





Thanks for looking

Vigman


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It looks like the whole watch pushes through the case, you need to try "gentle" pressure pushing on the glass and on the winder to push it through the case and out the other end, like pushing a pen through a polo mint!!

Those things on the back that look like catches does not look like they do anything in my opinion

If no movement is apparent after you used gentle pressure then stop and pass it to a watch repairer who can have a close look with an eyeglass.............. All the best


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for that. Both right....the watch presses through from the front *after *the clips are pulled back on both sides!

9Ct gold back and a 16 jewel Swiss movement which is anti-shock and anti magnetic!

Vigman


----------

